# Panocean Shipping & Terminals Ltd



## Willie Mac

Would like to hear from any other ex-Panocean shipmates surfing on this site. 

Willie Mac


----------



## graham palmer

Hi Willie

Did a trip on the Pass of Balmaha - Falmouth April 76 to Stanlow June 76
then on the Post Chaser - round world trip from Rotterdam to Rotterdam Sept 76 to Feb 77 as R/O on secondment from P&O GCD.
The Chaser was a brilliant trip with a brilliant crowd one of my best trips.
Best wishes

Graham


----------



## Ron Stringer

*Panocean Chemical Carriers*

Went out to a shipyard in Horten, Norway with Glyn (Whiskers) Smith, the P&O radio superintendent, to commission the transmitter on the first of the series of 4 (or 6) chemical carriers being built there. I cannot remember the name of the vessel, Post ??? 

The radio room had been fitted out with Marconi equipment by engineers from Norsk Marconikompani A/S but it was the first 1500-watt 'Conqueror' transmitter that they had seen. To avoid problems I was sent out from the UK to set it to work before handing over for seatrials. Flew from Heathrow to Oslo and then travelled down the fjord from Oslo to Horten by a small, high-speed, hydrofoil passenger ferry which, as there was floating ice everywhere, did not fill me with confidence. 

Middle of winter, bitterly cold on board but things soon heated up when I put the transmitter on air. The installers had drilled a hole in the deckhead only about 0.5mm bigger than the diameter of the copper tube connecting the transmitting antenna selector switch to the antenna trunking. Lots of rf energy transferred from the antenna feeder to the deckhead resulted in the "non-flammable" deckhead material and insulation igniting and burning merrily. Lots of alarms, lots of activity with extinguishers and more activity to enlarge the hole around the copper tube antenna feeder.

Horten, being only a small town, did not boast a state liquor store so people had to travel quite a distance to buy booze. At my hotel, a bottle of duty-free gin was stolen from my suitcase in a closet in the locked hotel bedroom. It could only have been stolen by someone with a key to the room i.e. a hotel employee. When I complained to the manager he pointed to a sign behind the reception desk which said "For security reasons it is recommended that all valuables are handed to the management and kept in the hotel safe. The management accept no responsibility for items left in the rooms."

When I suggested that in England a litre bottle of gin was hardly considered "a valuable" item, he replied "In Horten it is worth a fortune".

You live and learn (slowly, in my case).

Ron


----------



## Jim MacIntyre

*Panocean (Anco)*

Hello Willie 
Although not strictly a Panocean shipmate I did work in the U.S. for Panocean-Anco. Joined the New York office right after the merger in 1976, two years later transferred to the Houston office working with Capt. Jimmy Hunter and Gerry Duffy. Stayed in Houston for five years until the merger with Stolt Nielsen at which time I was moved to Connecticut. 
While in Houston I did get to spend some time on the ships and still recall some of the Captains - Phil Messinger, George MacIver, Henry Watson among them. 
Welcome to the web site you will enjoy your time here.. 
Cheers 
Jim MacIntyre


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

Anco Duchess, 1976, Post Challenger 1977 and Anco Templar 1980. Not strictly a shipmate as I was away with my Dad and enjoying being away from school!


----------



## bert thompson

Willie 
I served as R/O with Panocean from August 1977 till April 1987.
Served on the following even with the name changes.
Post Champion Pass of Brander Anco Charger Post Challenger Anco Champion Pass of Balmaha Chelsea Pioneer Anco Chaser Stolt Stane Stolt Templar Aquamaster Iver Chaser Iver Champion.
Just realised that I started and finished with the Champion but had twelve discharges from the Balmaha my favourite ship of all time.
Regards
Bert


----------



## bert thompson

Willie
Where have they all gone. All those that played with computers onboard. Sure some of them are retired and playing with their computers at home. Musn't have found this great site
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## Willie Mac

Hi Lads

I find it very surprising that there hasn't been more of a response to this Panocean Thread.

When I sailed on the Post Boats from 1974-76, the social life on board ship, and this included all departments, was excellent, and if I recall there certainly wasn't too many shrinking violets about.

Where are you all now.

Maybe what is needed is a Panocean Forum in the Ships and Shipping Area. Does anyone know how to go about requesting our own Forum

Willie


----------



## herbie

Worked on Anco ships in the 80s, first trip Sovereign then various including Stane,Templar,Sceptre,Enterprise,Endeavour,
Some good times some not so good,
Would be great to hear from any old mates.
Herbie


----------



## bert thompson

Welcome Herbie nice to have someone from Panocean. Enjoy this wonderful site and hopefully you will find old shipmates
Best Wishes Bert


----------



## herbie

Thanks Bert,
There dont seem to be many ex panocean guys on any of the sites i have found,but will carry on trying.My daughter finds it COOL that her Dad once sailed around the World even though he is ancient( i am 41!)


----------



## bert thompson

Herbie. When you reach seventysix that really is cool. I know, unfortunately ,from personal experience. Hope some more Panocean people will emerge
Best regards Bert


----------



## Ron Strike

Sailed on Enterprise, Chaser, Champion ,Charger and Princess from early 79 to 81, as what-they-called 2OE (Chief Lecky to everyone else). Great times with some great people.


----------



## bert thompson

What was the name of the first Post ship from Norway. Know it was a "C" as far as I recall but would like to know the name. Please.


----------



## Ron Strike

According to http://freepages.family.rootsweb.co...vecwll/anco.htm

The Sequence was :-
ANCO CHALLENGER 1972 / 1979 µex POST CHALLENGER

ANCO CHAMPION 1973 / 1979 µex POST CHAMPION

ANCO CHARGER 1973 / 1979 µex POST CHARGER 

ANCO CHASER 1973 / 1979 µex POST CHASER

ANCO ENDEAVOUR 1974 / 1979 µex POST ENDEAVOUR

ANCO ENERGIE 1974 / 1979 µex POST ENERGIE 

ANCO ENTERPRISE 1974 / 1979 µex POST ENTERPRISE

ANCO ENTENTE 1975 / 1979 ex POST ENTENTE


----------



## Carl

*Anco Templar*



herbie said:


> Worked on Anco ships in the 80s, first trip Sovereign then various including Stane,Templar,Sceptre,Enterprise,Endeavour,
> Some good times some not so good,
> Would be great to hear from any old mates.
> Herbie


I served on Anco Templar twice - Jan-June 81 & Oct-Jan 81 also Anco Empress Jun-Oct 81, Pass of Drumochter July-Sept 82, Anco Sceptre Aug-Jan 82/83.
I was a Deck Cadet at the time, now not serving at Sea as suffered spinal injury that has left me paraplegic. I ask the question did we sail at the same time? Were you on the Templar when we rescued a vessel on fire in the Red Sea in May 81? Some names I remeber were Andy Blore (2nd mate), Captain Billing (?), etc.

Luckily to say that all my times at sea were great, but then I was only a cadet - haha - (Thumb) 

Best wishes anyway


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

Carl, when did you join the Anco Templar?

Skol
CED


----------



## vic pitcher

Carl said:


> I served on Anco Templar twice - Jan-June 81 & Oct-Jan 81 also Anco Empress Jun-Oct 81, Pass of Drumochter July-Sept 82, Anco Sceptre Aug-Jan 82/83.
> I was a Deck Cadet at the time, now not serving at Sea as suffered spinal injury that has left me paraplegic. I ask the question did we sail at the same time? Were you on the Templar when we rescued a vessel on fire in the Red Sea in May 81? Some names I remeber were Andy Blore (2nd mate), Captain Billing (?), etc.
> 
> Luckily to say that all my times at sea were great, but then I was only a cadet - haha - (Thumb)
> 
> Best wishes anyway



Carl,
Were you with me in "Drumochter?"
I was paired Master with the late Duncan Mackinnon.


----------



## herbie

*Sceptre*

Carl,
I joined the Sceptre in Liverpool on Jan 12 83, As Junior Op 2 ( deck boy basically.Sailed on her 3 times the last being her hand over to foreign crew in Singapore on 3 Dec 88( my last trip).
Still miss the good times but not some of the bad.
Im married with a 14 year old daughter and now work in aerospace engineering. (Thumb) cheers Herbie


----------



## stevedevan

*Great memories*

Hi everyone, it is great to hear some of the names from the past.

Great memories!

From '75 to '80, I served on the Post Endeavour, Post Cheser, Post Charger, Anco Princess, Athel King, Post Runner. Joined as the lowest form of marine Life (lower than the Ameoba) as a Deck Cadet (or should it be Operations cadet) and left in 1080 as a 2nd Officer (Ops).
Unfortunately, can't remember too many of the names I've seen so far, but I thought that Phil Messenger was a tremendous help to me, Ken Tree was my first Master, and Paddy McKinnon was a respected (old school) guy, who gave me a bit of a hard time.
I had an absolutely fantastic time at see and I still miss it so much. I hope that some others from panocean come on board this thread.


----------



## stevedevan

I've just realised that no-one else has mentioned the Post Runner or the Post Ranger. I can't remember too much about them apart the from the fact that the Runner (which I was on board for about 2 weeks) was falling apart. Maybe it just did fall apart - completely.

I served on the Athelking on its last voyage for the Company when it was about to be handed over to a Flag Of Convenience after a drydocking in Malta. The last time saw it, it was about a year later when I was on another ship, when it came up behind us racing towards the Suez Canal trying to get in the convoy before us. The Gulf Of Suez was still mined- after the Israel/Egypt conflict. The Athelking under its new owners beat us by actually leaving the cleared channel and cutting across a corner of the Gulf Of Suez and risking getting blown up. It beat us to the last place in the convoy!


----------



## bert thompson

Was it the Runner or the Ranger that became Chelsea Pioneer ? Did a laying up trip on her from Pireaus to (forget the name) South of France. Remember telling the watchman that all the walkie talkies were locked away. He replied "it doesn't matter as they will steal anything here" Capable fellow. Wonder what happened to her. PS Discharge Book says Toulon. Articles from 6 - 13 February 1982.


----------



## BazB

Hello Bert

It was the Post Runner that was to become the Chelsea Pioneer (she was also the Anco State between 1964 and 1967).

I joined the Chelsea Pioneer at anchor off Pireaus with Captain Grant in December 1981. A few days after getting there she went into layup stern to the jetty between several other ships.

Regards,
Barry.


----------



## bert thompson

Hi Barry
Thanks. Guess the lay up in Tolouse was her final port. Wonder if she was scrapped after that. Perhaps someone can tell us
Regards
Bert


----------



## BazB

Hi Bert 

Think I can answer that one too!

I'll include all previous and later names for you.

Launched 1961 as Berean, 64 Anco State, 67 Saga State, 70 Post Runner, 77 Argenpuma, 79 Acron C, 80 Chelsea Pioneer, 83 Pioneer 11, 84 Lara.

Sold by Lara Shipping Corp, Panama, to Spanish breakers and having left Algeciras 18/08/84 arrived at Castellon about 20/08/84 for breaking.

95% sure all above is correct but willing to be corrected if anyone knows different.

Hope this answers your question.

Regards,
Barry.


----------



## bert thompson

Thanks Barry
Nice to know what happened to the old girl. Thought she was finished but see she had a few more years in her to go
Regards
Bert


----------



## fazak

Hi shipmates
It's great to see so many ex Panocean/Anco folk still around and still nostalgic about the good old days. I sailed with Panocean from March 1974 until April 1984 serving on the,Challenger,Charger,Champion,Enterprise,Endeavour,Chaser,Sovereign,Templar and Empress. I did several trips on some of those vessels and finaly came ashore in 1984 after a trip on the Charger to the Falkland Islands. I had served on many ships for various companies prior to Panocean but must say some of my most memorable times were on the Post ships. I have plenty of snaps taken during my time with them and will post them to the forum if anyones interested.
Regards,
Roy Parker ( ex CPO )


----------



## BazB

Hi To all on this thread.

Well joined Panocean in 1973 with my first trip on Post Chaser from the builders followed by many voyages between then and 1987.

Post Chaser December 73 to May 74
Post Champion June 74 to November 74 
Post Endeavour February 75 to June 75 
Post Enterprise July 75 to December 75 
Post Challenger January 76 to June 76 
Post Challenger August 76 to January 77 
Post Challenger April 77 to October 77
Post Enterprise December 77 to Feb 78
Anco Endeavour May 78 to September 78
Anco Stane November 78 to March 79
Athelqueen April 79 to February 80 (2 trips back to back great ship & crew!)
Anco Sovereign May 80 to October 80
Anco Charger November 80 to April 81
Anco Empress June 81 to November 81
Chelsea Pioneer December 81
Anco Empress March 82 to August 82
Anco Stane January 83 to June 83
Anco Endeavour September 83 to January 84
Stolt Stane May 84 to October 84
Aquamaster March 85 to July 85
Berlin August 85
Aquamaster November 85 to May 86
Iver Champion August 86 to January 87

Left the Champion in drydock Singapore after they replaced us with foreign crew. 
Said 'We'll ring you as soon as we have something for you". 19 years later and I'm still waiting for the bl**dy phone to ring! Still.....you never know.

Barry.


----------



## bert thompson

Willie
They are out there somewhere. I mean ex Panocean men. Hopefully some will find this site and join us.
Regards
Bert


----------



## goldie

Hi!, served on Athel/Anco/Pan-Ocean ships from 1965-1980
Athelduke, Anco Queen (14 month trip ), Athelmere, Anco Storm (she had 
a figurehead on the bow), Athelstane, Athelmonarch,Athelchief, Athelduke,
Athelking,Anco Duchess, Anco Duke,Anco Empress, Anco Duchess,Anco Sceptre,Anco Templar, Anco Princess, Anco Duke, Post Ranger,Anco Princess, Anco Sovereign, Anco Duke,Anco Templar,Athel Monarch and Anco Stane.
Kind regards to all


----------



## BazB

Hi Goldie

Welcome to the site, not been a member for long myself but finding it really enjoyable.

Barry.


----------



## Keith Adams

Hi Guys, I am a bit late with this as I thought that PANOCEAN SHIPPING was
a Korean Company... out here on the West Coast USA i worked their ships on
a regular basis... mostly steel cargoes inbound and logs out-bound... all ship
names began with"PAN". I was waiting for someone to mention them. Snowy.


----------



## Thamesphil

Snowy,

Pan Ocean Shipping (which was renamed STX Pan Ocean Shipping in 2005) is a Korean company and one with which I am very familiar. 

However, this thread refers to a totally separate British company, which is no longer trading.

Phil


----------



## Keith Adams

Thanks to Thamesphil for the update on Pan Ocean. Snowy.


----------



## jasper

Carl. I paid off The Sceptre in Rotterdam on August 31st 1982. (Senior Ops) it was my second trip on her and I went on to do two more in 1986 and 88.
My first ship was the "Anco Empress" in 1974. The Sceptre voyage being my last before going coastal for 6 months and then shoreside mid 1989.
I too would love to hear from anyone that remembers Me from those fantastic years.
The Social life certainly was something else in those days and one cringes now at the thought, but hey, wasn't it great?


----------



## cboots

I joined Panocean in their very early days, I don't quite know why. Sailed on all three of the Rs, before the smart new boats came along. The Post Runner was probably the happiest ship I ever sailed on, and the Post Ranger was about the worst wreck I ever sailed on. She was enough for me, I slung me hook after her.
CBoots


----------



## King Ratt

I had the pleasure of sailing in Anco Charger as the man from the ministry from Oct 1983 to Mar 1984 when she was running for the MoD. Captain was a delightful man called Kerry Lewis from St Austell. My No 3 son was conceived onboard on the only night my wife visited the ship in Fawley - she having justdriven down from Scotland. A subsequent letter received from Captain Lewis in Dec 84 revealed that the "Charger" had quite a reputation for onboard conceptions.
I thoroughly enjoyed my time out of the MoD on Anco Charger with a fine bunch of men who didn't give me too hard a time!


----------



## BIGDUNC9

I was on Post Endeavour and Post Challenger 1976/1979. Had a good time and sadly left way too soon. I was known as a Junior Operator. Fazak (Roy) I think you might have been my CPO on Endeavour. South Africa voyage I think.
Regards
Mick Gill


----------



## Wallyh

*Stolt Sceptre*

Hello Herbie

I was the Mate on the Sceptre when she was handed over to Norwegians, since have emigrated to New Zealand been here since 1997

WallyH


----------



## David Milligan

Hi guys, did maiden trip on Rover and a trip on Runner as 3/Eng (2TO). Only three ships in the company then,1972.
Cheers David.


----------



## herbie

Hello WallyH,
Joined her in Rio Grande in Brazil on 15/9/88 after a pretty hairy flight on a small mail plane watching mist covered mountains at what seemed like inches from the wing tips.
Payed off 3/12/88 in Singapore and didnt even get one last trip to the beer garden! I wonder if its still there?
Sorry it took so long to answer but my wife is seriously ill with cancer and not checked site for ages atb Herbie


----------



## Wallyh

Herbie

Sorry to hear that hope everything is OK now, if I remember rightly you were stood by me in TsingToa where we were loading Castor Oil and I managed to cover myself head to foot in the stuff changing a hose over, you would most probably remember me as Jack ah the memories, she was a good ship and a good crowd as long as you could stand the pace.

Wallyh


----------



## herbie

Hi Wallyh,
Was that when I became PO Pumpman for the day so everyone else could go to see the Great Wall?
Think John Garbutt was pumpman, never did get me a beer for doing that for him!
Remember many names like Ronnie Anderson,Steve Maguire,Taff Walters, Frank Perin( best skipper I sailed with) Wonder what happened to them all as its been nearly 20 years! My brother in law lives in Napier having just moved from Hamilton.We looked at moving out there but sadly my wifes illness put a stop to that. Cheers Herbie


----------



## Wallyh

Herbie

yes that was right you were playing pumpman for the day while the rest swanned off to the Great Wall, Alan Rothery was the old man, think he is still with Wallems, the second mate is now with one of the big consultancies and I haven't a clue what happened to the third mate , Rob Gribben i think his name was. 

Wally h


----------



## herbie

WallyH,
I thought Tsing Toa was beer! Have you got an itinery for that trip as cant remember half the places i went at sea.
My late Grandpa was RN from 1921-1946 and i have all his medals,all stars except the Pacific star and details of his ships, HMS Ark Royal,Ajax,Achilles etc. And i thought going up the Gulf was dangerous enough!
Hope you and yours are well
Herbie ( Paul)


----------



## BazB

If anyone's interested I've started going through my negatives and slides. Scanned a couple today, Post Challenger and Anco Empress pictures in the Gallery. 
For all you 'rock dodgers' out there some of the Pass boats in Swansea prior to sale, probably the last pictures taken of them in Panocean guise, 23rd April 1984. 

I have many more but will take time to find/scan/upload.

Regards,
Barry.


----------



## BazB

Anco Stane, Stolt Stane, Iver Chaser and Anco Templar now added to gallery.

No more for awhile as back in work tomorrow and a lot more sorting and scanning to be done first.

Barry.


----------



## kevhogg

Hi all,
wasn't on any of Pan ocean boats but sailed with many who were,Billy (Whizz) evans, Stuart Evans-both finished with sea now.Ronnie (the rabbit) Anderson-BP Coasters, Eddie Jones-Campbell Maritime.All good lads and brilliant seamen.


----------



## herbie

Hello Kev, Sailed with the Rabbit and havent seen him for 20 years, me him and Taff Walters went to Rotterdam on holiday in about 85, great times never to be bettered! Bob Dewsbury,Mick Quinn,Kev Barlow all good lads.


----------



## BazB

Hi Herbie
Bob Dewsbury, now there's a name from the past. Bosun on Athelqueen back in 1979. Remember him standing on the top of one of the maindeck derrick masts, swaying back and fore with the roll of the ship and nothing to hold onto! Also remember him collapsing while tank cleaning in Portugal and having to get him out of the tank, heavy guy, luckily he was ok. As you say, great times.
Regards, Barry.


----------



## walshy

Hiya Willie Mac I sailed with Panocean Anco (formerly Athel Line) in the 70`s on Anco Empress Anco Sovereign Anco Princess Anco Stane


----------



## Mo A

*PanoceanAnco ships*

Hi all, 
It's good to see there's quite a following here after so many years of silence on PanoceanAnco ships of the 70's.
I too sailed on various Post/Anco ships, as a Redifon R/O, finally settling for the Pass of Balmaha when the first nipper came along and then gave up to go shore-side with the sinking Wandsworth radio company.
Wish I'd stayed at sea a few more years and taken more pictures with a better camera.....
Stuck some memories on a website for anyone interested (www.merchantnavy.btinternet.co.uk) - grainy pictures and the odd crew list for the period 1975 to 1978 ish.

Now passing away the days on a narrowboat "Balmaha", had to paint it green cos the missus wouldn't agree to orange.

Mo


----------



## bert thompson

Mo Many thanks for all the pictures especially of the Balmaha. My favourite ship of all time.Was on her from 27 2 80 until 26 9 83. Champion also
brings back happy memories. Served on her as the Post Champion, Anco Champion and Iver Champion.Thanks for the trip down memory lane.
Best wishes,
bert.


----------



## jasper

BazB said:


> Hi Herbie
> Bob Dewsbury, now there's a name from the past. Bosun on Athelqueen back in 1979. Remember him standing on the top of one of the maindeck derrick masts, swaying back and fore with the roll of the ship and nothing to hold onto! Also remember him collapsing while tank cleaning in Portugal and having to get him out of the tank, heavy guy, luckily he was ok. As you say, great times.
> Regards, Barry.


Barry,
That incident with Big Bob Dewsbury happenned a day after I joined in Oporto.
I had been 10 days stuck in a hotel with JD and his Wife (Nancy?) and another Operator who's name escapes me.
Never saw Bob again, great lad who was AB on my very first trip to sea on the Empress in 1974. Looked out for me that trip and his sense of humour was something that I will always keep with me.
Regards, Jasper.


----------



## BazB

Hello Jasper,

Have your dart skills improved any in the last 29 years?????

Barry.


----------



## mmurray

Hi folks,

Came acroos this site when researching past ships, served with Panocean from 1974 until 1979. Don't recognise any names, but it was a while ago. What I do know was that I was 4th Mate of the Athelqueen when the bosun, who I presume was Bob Dewsbury, was overcome in the tank. That was my last trip with Panocean Anco, as it became, hope Bob made a full recovery.
Not sure if anybody remembers me, full name Malcolm Murray.

Malcolm


----------



## BazB

Hi Malcolm

Don't remember you but it was a long time ago. As for Bob he was taken to hospital but returned before we sailed. After a couple of days he was his usual self.

Barry.


----------



## mmurray

Hi Barry,

Thanks for the info about Bob. I do remember him returning to the ship. I check my book and I think the next port after was Hamburg and I paid off there.

Malcolm


----------



## BazB

Hi Malcolm

Yes Hamburg was the next port. I stayed on for a second trip when most of you paid off there.
Prior to Portugal we'd been up to the Gulf which came as a bit of a shock after our regular St. Croix - New York run.

Barry.


----------



## Tamboo

A few blasts from the past:

Capt Terry(?) Luke... old school and professional
Capt Edward (Piggy?) Grant... the total opposite
Duncan... a BIG scots AB/bosun(?) who looked just like Hagrid from H.Potter

... and then there was Ray (speedy Gonzales) the little rotund, older, Argentinian(?) permanent 3rd officer ops (or maybe 4oo uncertified ?).


----------



## Tamboo

Then there were the ships:

The Anco Empress... flooded a pumproom pre-Panama, put the anchor thro' the bow in the Pacific (limped back to San Francisco), then had a boiler explosion alongside in Japan.

The Athelqueen... new (old) 1st mate (ex T&L returning after years ashore) pumped out enough cargo (petrol?) in error off Sicily from 8 port (also the ballast tank) that there was a 3' list all the way to R'dam.

The Enterprise... the flagship! 

Anyone recall which ship it was that ran up the beach somewhere in the South Seas and had to be towed (to Singapore?) for repairs? Any pictures (think it was in the co. newsletter)?


----------



## mmurray

Hi Barry,
We all missed the Pina Coladas on Buck Island when we were up the Gulf.

Malcolm


----------



## mmurray

Tamboo,

Was with "The Iron Duke" (twice) on the Empress also briefly with Peter Grant, also the Empress I think


----------



## deankct

Hi,
Just found this site, was with Panocean from 78 - 83, had almost forgotten about the Chelsea "Pensioner" Pioneer, did 2 months on her most of that spent at anchor in Sicily, crew mutiny, very interesting times. Remember putting her to rest in Pireus, stern too, spent christmas there and just made it home for new year, interested to learn she was later moved. Had a great time with Panocean and met some great people, liver just about recovered now.


----------



## blocker

hello you lot not heard a lot about you for a long time. I have just starting e mailing John Webster I found him from searching through the internet 

all the best Jeff Quinn


----------



## bert thompson

Jeff.
Was John Webster a bosun. Seem to recall the name and sure we sailed together on the Champion

Best wishes

Bert.


----------



## blocker

Yes Bert lives in Nottingham I had a long chat with him the other week.

Jeff


----------



## stevesmi

Hi Guys, I worked for P&O as an R/O and sailed on POST CHAMPION as a Communications Officer from around Apr/May 1973 until about May/Jun 1974. Those were exciting days. After that I went back to P&O passenger liners. Cheers, Steve


----------



## Bill Greig

Hello, did a trip on the Post Champion march 1977 to Aug.'77 as R/O on secondment from P&O GCD, great trip, brilliant ship, best trip I ever did. Joined Rotterdam did a round the world jaunt ended up in Liverpool, superb.
Junior R/O with me on that trip was Brian Nickerson from Bacton, Norfolk.


----------



## R396040

Hello there,
I was on the MV Postrunner on first voyage under Panocean flag in late 1971 as 2nd Officer (Services) in other words Purser/CS. She was old Norwegian ship because new builds were delayed,joined in Rotterdam and sailed out to Far East for palm oil. Chinese crew my first.... Really great crowd of officers and cadets. Captain or Ship Manager under new termology by Panocean was Ken Tree who was accompanied by his French wife. I got in touch recently with one of engineers Ray Morton commonly known as Gypsey Ray. All the wives were flown out by company to Lisbon on return leg, rough trip across bay, and most left hurriedly at Port Sunlight insteadof going round to London. About ten later held reunion at my wifes guesthouse in Bridlington, she was never able to use guestbook register again after some of the comments. Great ship,really great crowd.
Stuart Henderson


----------



## bert thompson

Greetings Stuart
Glad to see that there are still some of us around.
Your career seems very varied and interesting
Enjoy your retirement
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## R396040

bert thompson said:


> Greetings Stuart
> Glad to see that there are still some of us around.
> Your career seems very varied and interesting
> Enjoy your retirement
> Best wishes
> Bert.


Thanks Bert,am enjoying this new experience (SN) but not very good with all this modern technology,
Stuart


----------



## daveh

Just came across this site and some of the names mentioned ring a bell. I worked for Panocean from 78 to 85 sailing on Athelmonarch,EndeavourX3,StaneX2,Enterprise,Charger(falklands),Templar,Princess Sceptre. Started out as Engine room op and ended up the last few years as Cargo mech (pumpman). Them years in them ships were great times enjoyed every minute,some of the antics i still laugh about now. A Few of the lads I remember, Billy and Stu Evans,Ian Dalgetty,Gary Bohanna,Jasper,Mick Boughton(Beast),Pete buxton,jimmy mackay,bob dewsbury,dennis evans,les faulkner,tommy scully,karl hamilton,eddy staite, not bad for 24 years ago i suppose. Hope everyone is keeping OK.

Dave Hall.


----------



## BazB

Just added photographs of Anco Charger, Anco Sovereign & Anco Endeavour to gallery, may be of intrest to viewers of this thread.

Barry.


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter

Barry, great to see some photos of the Anco ships. Brought back a few memories. The family can't work out why am so nostalgic over some pictures.

Looked at the crew lists on the Merchant navy website. There was one for the Anco Duchess for the summer we joined Dad. She was in dry dock in Cardiff during the drought of 1976. The old mans family joined as well so there was a few of us youngsters onboard. Very happy times.


----------



## BazB

Hi CED

Well it took a bit longer than planed to to get some more pictures scanned and in the gallery (16mths!) but made it in the end. 
Have other Panocean photo's but mostly of the same ships and I picked the best to put in the gallery.
Still a considerable amount of slides and negs to sort through though so maybe others yet.
July 76 was when I got married and Linda and I then joined the Post Challenger in drydock at South Shields. I remember the Anco Duchess sailing past outbound while we were there, will find picture and upload.

Barry.


----------



## BazB

Anco Duchess now in the gallery.

Barry.


----------



## jiimy

Willie Mac said:


> Would like to hear from any other ex-Panocean shipmates surfing on this site.
> 
> Willie Mac


hi willie, i sailed on maiden voyage on charger, endevour and enterprise


jimmy


----------



## Carl

*Anco Sceptre*

Hi There - I've just found my old Discharge Book whilst moving and found that I joined the good ol 'Sceptre' in Genoa on 23/8/81 as Cadet so it seems we must have sailed together. I left her for college on 6/9/81 in Rotterdam and was to be my last time at sea !
I reckon the 'Anco' ships were the hardest working ships in the Merch at that time and kept you the fittest - I mean up and down into the 3 pumprooms about 30 times a watch was like running a marathon these days. 
Wonderful memories/happy days.
Hope all is well with you - Trying to contact a Pumpman called Dave Heasman - Any thoughts/ideas?


jasper said:


> Carl. I paid off The Sceptre in Rotterdam on August 31st 1982. (Senior Ops) it was my second trip on her and I went on to do two more in 1986 and 88.
> My first ship was the "Anco Empress" in 1974. The Sceptre voyage being my last before going coastal for 6 months and then shoreside mid 1989.
> I too would love to hear from anyone that remembers Me from those fantastic years.
> The Social life certainly was something else in those days and one cringes now at the thought, but hey, wasn't it great?


----------



## Carl

*Any Pan-Ocean Shipmates on line?*

Served as Deck Cadet on Templar, Empress, Templar, Sceptre - all in 81/82 and the Pass of Drumochter 82.

Trying to locate any shipmates, Andy Blore, Dave Heasman (Pumpman extrodinare!), Mr Champion (Irish 2nd mate), Capt Billings, etc, etc

I live near Hull, willing to travel for a beer

Happy Days/Great Memories with the hardest working ships in the Merch

Carl


----------



## judd1992

Joined Panocean in 1980 straight from the sea factory and left when they changed to IOM. Pan Ocean must have given me a good start as have managed to work up from deckboy to master. Presently sailing with Maersk on their Danish flagged tankers.
Sailed on the Sceptre, Stane,Empress, Charger, Pass of Dirremore and Pass of Glenclunie. Sailed with a lot of the names mentioned on earlier posts. Frank Perrin passed away a few years back. Frank was the chief Mate on my first trip and the next time i sailed with him was 20years later when he was master and i was Chief mate. Speak to the Rabbit regularliy, he hasn't changed much over the years,he's still on the Border boats and living in Thailand.
I also sailed with Jasper on the Charger for one of its falkland trips.


----------



## Rob Reynolds

Joined Panocean as cadet 1974 left Panocean 1983. Glad to see the old outfit has not disappeared completely. Sailed on most of the deep sea fleet including the old nails Runner and Ranger. Joined CP 1983 came ashore 1988.
Cheers 
Rob


----------



## daveh

Sorry to hear of the passing away of Frank Perrin, I sailed with him as pumpman,he was chief officer ( Mate) at the time,a real decent bloke. I still see Steve Blane and Paul Harrison from time to time as they are in the offshore oil and gas industry,the same as myself but not on the same platform.We always get on about the Panocean days over a few beers,always brings a smile to our faces. Not heard of anyone elses wherabouts for a good few years now,would love to hear from anybody who remembers me.

All the best

Dave Hall


----------



## eddie jones

it's eddie jones, jasper (EAMON ANDREWS) i was on that trip with you,(sceptre untill 30/08/82) hope your still knocking about on this site, i noticed your last e,mail was some time ago, lets hope that you get this one, hope your in good health these days, i, like yourself have'nt come across many face's from them day's, heard of one or two, i believe lee meldrum is on the ferries out of holyhead at the moment, still at sea myself, on an aggregate dredger that work' on the north east coast, anyway if your still visiting this site drop us a line, . take care of yourself, and hopefully i'll hear from you in the near future.



jasper said:


> Carl. I paid off The Sceptre in Rotterdam on August 31st 1982. (Senior Ops) it was my second trip on her and I went on to do two more in 1986 and 88.
> My first ship was the "Anco Empress" in 1974. The Sceptre voyage being my last before going coastal for 6 months and then shoreside mid 1989.
> I too would love to hear from anyone that remembers Me from those fantastic years.
> The Social life certainly was something else in those days and one cringes now at the thought, but hey, wasn't it great?


----------



## K urgess

Welcome aboard, Eddie.
I've edited your post to remove the clickable email address as per site policy.
Have a good trip


----------



## herbie

*Frank Perrin*

Really sorry to hear Frank passed away.
I lost my wife to cancer at the end of June so am trying to get life back on track. She was only 41 but they seem to be getting younger.
Always knew the Rabbit would never change!!
Now work as a Control Tech for Severn Trent Water, water must be in the blood!! Still, its office based and surrounded by Mid 20s girls, so whos moaning!


----------



## denisekearney

Hi,
I am looking for anyone who may have known my uncle Sean/John Nolan who died aboard the Anco Duke in July 1978. 

I think there were 4 other fatalities on the same day. Another Irish man called John Lyons and three others who I believe were asian (but I may be wrong).

As he died two years before I was born an I am hoping to hear from anyone who may be able to tell me some stories about him.

Thanking you in advance,
Denise


----------



## denisekearney

*Hi Goldie*

Hi Goldie - 

I wonder were you working on Anco Duke in July 1978?

It would be great to hear from you



goldie said:


> Hi!, served on Athel/Anco/Pan-Ocean ships from 1965-1980
> Athelduke, Anco Queen (14 month trip ), Athelmere, Anco Storm (she had
> a figurehead on the bow), Athelstane, Athelmonarch,Athelchief, Athelduke,
> Athelking,Anco Duchess, Anco Duke,Anco Empress, Anco Duchess,Anco Sceptre,Anco Templar, Anco Princess, Anco Duke, Post Ranger,Anco Princess, Anco Sovereign, Anco Duke,Anco Templar,Athel Monarch and Anco Stane.
> Kind regards to all


----------



## herbie

Hi Denise, It was before I joined the company but there should be people who can help.Its a long time ago but I think it was gas in the bottom of the tank. Only just remember so sorry if I am mixed up!


----------



## Carl

When I broke my Back - Solts gave me the 'Anco Templars' ships Bell as it was re-named...It takes pride of place in my 'Home' Office, along with the Ships Plans and the Compnaies P.R. Poster bearing the Anco Templar...It reminds me of my first ever trip which was on the good ship 'Templar' - So, how cool is that !!

I still think that Pan Ovean Anco Vessels were the hardest working ships in the Merch in the 80's.....But, oh, what fun we had. regards to you all

Carl


----------



## shaunjones62

Hi all i joined the sceptre at dry dock in early 79, then went on to sail on the charger, templar, endevour, sovereign, and challenger, but not in that order, would love to hear from any old ship mates


----------



## Arf

jasper said:


> Carl. I paid off The Sceptre in Rotterdam on August 31st 1982. (Senior Ops) it was my second trip on her and I went on to do two more in 1986 and 88.
> My first ship was the "Anco Empress" in 1974. The Sceptre voyage being my last before going coastal for 6 months and then shoreside mid 1989.
> I too would love to hear from anyone that remembers Me from those fantastic years.
> The Social life certainly was something else in those days and one cringes now at the thought, but hey, wasn't it great?


Hi Jasper, I remember you very well, lad from Kettering, huge Genesis fan and friend of one Gary Bohanna. I did two trips with you if memory serves me properly; the Anco Princess in 1980 and the Anco Endeavour later on that year and on into 1981. I was P.O.Cook on those ships my name is John Dawson. Some of the names that spring most readily to mind are big Steve Maguire, Ted McLeod the cook, the inimitable Bluebell (I think his real name was Rob) and your next door neighbour from Corby, Chris Hamlet (was that guy ever sober?). We did the Med on the princess and the far east on the Endeavour, hard working ships but happy. My last voyage was on the Charger during the war in the Falklands. After that I went back to college, on to university and I am now a primary school teacher, bit of a change eh, but I love it. Hope you're well, look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## steve_askew

*I would love to hear from old shipmates.*

Hi all, my name is Steve Askew (Geordie was my nickname with Panocean) I sailed with Panocean from 1974 until about 1977 then with several coastal and oil rig supply companies. My career in the Merchant Navy abruptly ended in 1986 after sustaining an injury at sea. After a period of recovery, work for five years as a radio presenter then with my wife, started and managed a very successful entertainment company and retired at 60. I would love to hear from old shipmates. 

[email protected]


----------



## llongwr

*Ted Rogowski*

Hello Roy,
My name is Bob Wright and I did a couple of trips on Panocean. My friend Ted Rogowski remembers you and wonders if you know the whereabouts of a steward named John Parsons? He was such an entertaining character.


----------



## BazB

Hi Bob
Is Ted still in the habit of eating cloves of garlic?

Barry.


----------



## BowTech

Good day all - Served Enterprise, Endeavour, Challenger, Duchess & Balmaha plus short spells on other in the fleet as relief in the early 70's through to '84 - 3/O, 2/O, Snr. 2/O & C/O. - fun times and always an event! Many of us ended up as management with other companies. Sadly now we are all retiring and drifting to forums to remember the old days. I raise a glass to all from the Post/Anco days - cheers and best wishes
Stan Bowles


----------



## annaredmond

*Fred Redmond 1982*

Hi

My name is Anna Redmond, I am researching for a book about my dad Fred (Frederick William McKechnie) Redmond and what he was doing at the time I was born in February, 1982.

So far I know that he was working as a Marine Superintendent for Panocean Anco on a ship in dry-dock (possibly the Anco Stane) in Yokahama, Japan.

If you know anything about Dad or what ship was in dry-dock at that time please let me know, especially if you knew him or worked with him personally (or know someone who did). 

Thanks, Anna


----------



## BowTech

Hello Anna,
Yes I remember your father - but only vaguely.
Also, if you give me more information about the date of the dry docking then I might be able to nail the ship down. 
Stan


----------



## R396040

Sailed on Postrunner on her first Panocean voyage in 1971. Chinese crew annd the best crowd of officers I sailed with in my thirty years at sea, Master was Ken Tree 
Happy days Stuart (George) Henderson


----------



## annaredmond

*Fred Redmond 1982*

Hi Stan

That' good news! 

We reckon the ship was in drydock between 11th January and 8th March 1982 but I can give you more exact dates at the weekend if you want to hold on till then. 

Anna


----------



## BowTech

Anna/Stan
Any more details?


----------



## stevedevan

Hi Stan,

Hope all is well. I think it was about 7/8 years since we emailed each other. 

I still recall you as one of he most laid back (and professional) 2nd Off. Ops I sailed with. You enjoyed catching those rays!

Steve Devan


----------



## dutch holland

*Pan Ocean*



Willie Mac said:


> Would like to hear from any other ex-Panocean shipmates surfing on this site.
> 
> Willie Mac


Hi Willie, I was on the Post Champion in 1976, deck dept, AB, joined in Eastham, birkenhead. sailed far east, seoul, Kobe, Yokohama, Chiba, Kimba (borneo), Sandakaan, (Indonesia), gulf, Medi and home.


----------



## BowTech

*Steve!*



stevedevan said:


> Hi Stan,
> 
> Hope all is well. I think it was about 7/8 years since we emailed each other.
> 
> I still recall you as one of he most laid back (and professional) 2nd Off. Ops I sailed with. You enjoyed catching those rays!
> 
> Steve Devan


Ahoy! glad to know you are still around!!
In Vancouver now but still messing around with chemical tankers!


----------



## alan ward

I`ve asked before but anyone know what happened to Peter Mitchell ex Clan Purser?


----------



## jasper

For anybody that remembers me my first book entitled "Peanut" has just been published via Authorhouse.
Anybody that does remember me, or would like to purchase a signed copy please private message me and I will sort a copy out for you.
I have many more stories in my locker and would love to start on a sequel (This book only covers up to 1975).
John Dawson...... Yes, certainly remember you. Bluebell was Robertson Baff. Remember Steve and Ted well in the galley with you (Didn't we Christen Ted "Candy" or something like that?)
Ted Rogowski also, so many names and now a lifetime away.

Please visit www.jcecil-peanut.com


----------



## jasper

llongwr said:


> Hello Roy,
> My name is Bob Wright and I did a couple of trips on Panocean. My friend Ted Rogowski remembers you and wonders if you know the whereabouts of a steward named John Parsons? He was such an entertaining character.


Say Hi to Ted for me.

John Parsons was one of a kind. No idea where he is now, he used to live in a mobile home in Rushden just down the road from me.
Remember paying off The Sovereign in 1982 in Houston three days before Xmas and he had his trusty piano accordion in his hand luggage. Had the whole aircraft singing Christmas carols over the Atlantic. (I'm pretty sure you'd get arrested these days).
Great memories, just one of thousands.


----------



## steve_askew

*Your dad*



annaredmond said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Anna Redmond, I am researching for a book about my dad Fred (Frederick William McKechnie) Redmond and what he was doing at the time I was born in February, 1982.
> 
> So far I know that he was working as a Marine Superintendent for Panocean Anco on a ship in dry-dock (possibly the Anco Stane) in Yokahama, Japan.
> 
> If you know anything about Dad or what ship was in dry-dock at that time please let me know, especially if you knew him or worked with him personally (or know someone who did).
> 
> Thanks, Anna[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Ann, I sailed with your father on the Post Enterprise in 1976 he was chief engineer and I was a seaman but I do remember him well. good luck with your book.]


----------



## Rob Reynolds

Hello Anna,
I was on the Anco Stane in dry dock/repair alongside in Yokohama, I paid off 16/03/82. So I can confirm the ship. I was the 1OT or 2nd Engineer, from memory most of the work was deck based and I spent most of my time overhauling the geny engines and checking the dockyard doing the boiler surveys. I certainly remember your fathers name but I am struggling to remember much else, getting old, hope this helps.


----------



## scotvet

You guys are bringing a tear to the corner of my eye. Nostalgia! What better times than a young man, tanned and abroad, with money in his pocket and good friends to help him drink it with. 
Singapore, Colombo, Yokohama, Melbourne, Wellington, Iran (Athel Queen late 70's), Virgin Islands (Yep! Happened to me there), Iraq (Sorry! Army), well you've all been there. 
I was once told by an 'old and bold' who had rejoined Panocean, that all he ever dreamed of was being at sea, and so he came back, and he told me that I would walk in his shoes as well. "Not me", I thought, but after all the storms, and all the wars, ( Army again...sorry!), being on board the Athel Queen on my first trip is my best memory. 
I joined in Baltimore, and we were on a regular round trip to St, Croix in the American Virgin Islands, and although that nice young lady who took care of 'cherry boy', no longer fills my dreams, I find that I have never been happier than at that moment.


----------



## richy c

*richard cox*



annaredmond said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Anna Redmond, I am researching for a book about my dad Fred (Frederick William McKechnie) Redmond and what he was doing at the time I was born in February, 1982.
> 
> So far I know that he was working as a Marine Superintendent for Panocean Anco on a ship in dry-dock (possibly the Anco Stane) in Yokahama, Japan.
> 
> If you know anything about Dad or what ship was in dry-dock at that time please let me know, especially if you knew him or worked with him personally (or know someone who did).
> 
> Thanks, Anna


Hi Anna, I sailed with your father on Post Chaser, when I was the Mate, Tony Froggatt was Captain. This in 1974? I knew Fred very well as I did many drydocks with him. Up to about 1999. Get in touch if you want to talk abt him, he was my boss, but I also counted him as a friend. I spent a few years sailing on Russian ships, And your father was superintendent.


----------



## Ron Strike

annaredmond said:


> Hi Stan
> 
> That' good news!
> 
> We reckon the ship was in drydock between 11th January and 8th March 1982 but I can give you more exact dates at the weekend if you want to hold on till then.
> 
> Anna


Hi Anna,

Sailed with your Dad on the Enterprise or maybe the Chaser. He was the Chief Engineer and I was the Lecky.

Ron


----------



## MikeMcMahon

Hi All
Just joined the site and already seeing names i remember. I haven't talked of you, Bert Thompson, for many years but as soon as i saw your name your face came straight back in my memory. Dry, sarcastic and charming as i remember. I left the sea in 1986, last ship was Sceptre. Found my way into the marine service industry and for the last eleven years I've been running my own ship repair brokerage, Marine Marketing International. It's good to remember faces i haven't seen in thirty years or more.


----------



## edstaite

Hi Mick
Good to here from you, I also finished in 86 , but went back to sea after a couple of years.Panocean Anco sticks in my memory for all good reasons, good ships great people and memories?
I think John Webster was CPO acouple of times with you agreat bloke.
I also have memories of you playing songs over the tannoy at midday , I'm a lumberjack sticks in my mind to this day. 
Hope I am on the right track.


----------



## J Hudson

*was on post enterprise in 70s*

I was on Post Enterprise in 70s just looking surfing come across this thought I would say hi was not at sea long just few years came home to look after dad then mum did HGV for a while was on Enterprise for about year 76 77 then went to Palm Line was interesting time at sea. Transitioned 16 years ago as Jane nurse now but still remember that time.Years roll by came across this site by accident very interesting.Take care Happy New Year


----------



## M.Farmer

Hi all,
Came across this site while surfing and it's really great to see some familiar names down the years. I joined Panacean as a deck cadet in 75 serving on many of the ships until 84 when I left to do a year with Jardines as Chief Officer.
Just finished 28 years in the Fire service and now retired. 
Definitely some of the best years of my life spent at sea.
Be great to hear from anyone that remembers me.
Cheers
Martin Farmer


----------



## rob1925

Arf said:


> Hi Jasper, I remember you very well, lad from Kettering, huge Genesis fan and friend of one Gary Bohanna. I did two trips with you if memory serves me properly; the Anco Princess in 1980 and the Anco Endeavour later on that year and on into 1981. I was P.O.Cook on those ships my name is John Dawson. Some of the names that spring most readily to mind are big Steve Maguire, Ted McLeod the cook, the inimitable Bluebell (I think his real name was Rob) and your next door neighbour from Corby, Chris Hamlet (was that guy ever sober?). We did the Med on the princess and the far east on the Endeavour, hard working ships but happy. My last voyage was on the Charger during the war in the Falklands. After that I went back to college, on to university and I am now a primary school teacher, bit of a change eh, but I love it. Hope you're well, look forward to hearing from you.


Hello, I'm looking for any information about my uncle Robertson Baff, aka Bluebell, I believe! He died in 1998 and I never met him. He seems to have been a bit of a character though and in later life was a drag artiste. If anyone has any memories they would like to share I would be pleased to receive them. Many thanks.


----------



## rob1925

jasper said:


> For anybody that remembers me my first book entitled "Peanut" has just been published via Authorhouse.
> Anybody that does remember me, or would like to purchase a signed copy please private message me and I will sort a copy out for you.
> I have many more stories in my locker and would love to start on a sequel (This book only covers up to 1975).
> John Dawson...... Yes, certainly remember you. Bluebell was Robertson Baff. Remember Steve and Ted well in the galley with you (Didn't we Christen Ted "Candy" or something like that?)
> Ted Rogowski also, so many names and now a lifetime away.
> 
> Please visit www.jcecil-peanut.com


Again any information about my uncle Robertson Baff gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## jasper

I sailed with "Bluebell" a couple of times in the 80's, Rob.
I'm sorry to hear that he passed away although by 1998 he would probably have been in his mid-seventies.
By the time I sailed with him all of his sea going "escapades" were long behind him and I believe the "Bluebell" tag came from his participation in the Royal Navy and a chorus girl kind of show that he would have been part of during the 40's and 50's (although I'm guessing).
A very likeable man that was always chatty and polite as well as humorous.
Others within Pan-Ocean would have known him better than me and I will ask about to see what information I can get for you.
Kind regards. John.


----------



## rob1925

Thank you !


----------



## Winmar

Tamboo said:


> A few blasts from the past:
> 
> Capt Terry(?) Luke... old school and professional
> Capt Edward (Piggy?) Grant... the total opposite
> Duncan... a BIG scots AB/bosun(?) who looked just like Hagrid from H.Potter
> 
> ... and then there was Ray (speedy Gonzales) the little rotund, older, Argentinian(?) permanent 3rd officer ops (or maybe 4oo uncertified ?).


I wonder if you mean Duncan Robertson? Ended up Chief Mate in Rowbotham.


----------



## GraemeW

jasper said:


> Barry,
> That incident with Big Bob Dewsbury happenned a day after I joined in Oporto.
> I had been 10 days stuck in a hotel with JD and his Wife (Nancy?) and another Operator who's name escapes me.
> Never saw Bob again, great lad who was AB on my very first trip to sea on the Empress in 1974. Looked out for me that trip and his sense of humour was something that I will always keep with me.
> Regards, Jasper.


Hi
I just came across this site recently. I was the Mate on Athelqueen when you joind in Oporto and I remember taking the lifeboat in from the anchorage to pick you up or drop someone off? Also remember well the incident with Bob Dewsbury which fortunately had a good ending. Hope all is well with you
Regards
Graeme Wilson


----------



## GraemeW

mmurray said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Came acroos this site when researching past ships, served with Panocean from 1974 until 1979. Don't recognise any names, but it was a while ago. What I do know was that I was 4th Mate of the Athelqueen when the bosun, who I presume was Bob Dewsbury, was overcome in the tank. That was my last trip with Panocean Anco, as it became, hope Bob made a full recovery.
> Not sure if anybody remembers me, full name Malcolm Murray.
> 
> Malcolm


Hi Malcolm Like you I only recently found this site. I do remember you. Hope all is well with you.
Regards
Graeme Wilson


----------



## GraemeW

Hi All
I was Second Mate on Post Endeavour, Anco Soveriegn and Anco Stane 1976 to 1978 and then Mate on Anco Sceptre, Athelmonarch, Athelqueen and Anco Challenger 1978 to 1980. I went ashore in NZ and drove tugs for a short time and then shifted to Australia and have been piloting for the last 30+ years!
Its great to read some of the posts and it certainly brings back lots of very happy memories. 
Kind Regards
Graeme Wilson


----------



## GraemeW

BazB said:


> Hi Malcolm
> 
> Yes Hamburg was the next port. I stayed on for a second trip when most of you paid off there.
> Prior to Portugal we'd been up to the Gulf which came as a bit of a shock after our regular St. Croix - New York run.
> 
> Barry.


Hi Barry
You and I must have sailed together on the Athelqueen?
I did the trips to Iran and then loading at Lavan Island and also the trip to an SBM in Libya somewhere and the Portugal loading to Europe. 
Regards
Graeme Wilson


----------



## jasper

Hi Graeme,
Think I vaguely remember the name. 
You might like to look on facebook for our page. (Panocean-Anco people, pumpmen and p*ssheads) 
Lots of memories and old faces on there. 
Very pleased to hear from you and that you had a successful career.
Regards,
Jasper.


----------



## BazB

GraemeW said:


> Hi Barry
> You and I must have sailed together on the Athelqueen?
> I did the trips to Iran and then loading at Lavan Island and also the trip to an SBM in Libya somewhere and the Portugal loading to Europe.
> Regards
> Graeme Wilson


Hi Graeme
I remember you from that trip, one of the best I did, good times.
Regards, 
Barry.


----------



## Steve Devan

M.Farmer said:


> Hi all,
> Came across this site while surfing and it's really great to see some familiar names down the years. I joined Panacean as a deck cadet in 75 serving on many of the ships until 84 when I left to do a year with Jardines as Chief Officer.
> Just finished 28 years in the Fire service and now retired.
> Definitely some of the best years of my life spent at sea.
> Be great to hear from anyone that remembers me.
> Cheers
> Martin Farmer


Hi Martin, 

Of course, I remember you. In fact I tried to contact you a few years back, but I had no luck!

Hope you are having a great retirement. Get in touch if you read this.


----------



## Davy Dalton

*Hi Barry*

I sailed with you on the Athel Queen sailing out of St Croix to the states,
i was on deck with Ronnie Skeplorn as CPO[a job i went on to do,Davey Dalton


----------



## Saarsteiner

*Panocean Shipping & Terminals*

Hi 
Sailed on the Athel Queen as 3.0.0 and 2.0.0 1980 - 83

Bill Saarsteiner


----------



## Saarsteiner

GraemeW said:


> Hi Barry
> You and I must have sailed together on the Athelqueen?
> I did the trips to Iran and then loading at Lavan Island and also the trip to an SBM in Libya somewhere and the Portugal loading to Europe.
> Regards
> Graeme Wilson


Hi Graeme I think we loaded condensate at Zuitina and had a spill because the loading master aka Agent aka pilot was hanging up his boiler suit to dry in the engine room and he was the only one with a radio who could tell the shore to stop.
Bill Saarsteiner


----------



## kenwebb

Sailed on the anco empress 5-5-781 9-11-78 joined in n shields dry dock payed off in Portland Oregon great ship and a fantastic young crew


----------



## JohnC99

I worked for panocean from 73 to 76.
sailed on Post Rover,Post Runner,Post Charger,Post Ranger as 4th engineer.
There was a Willie on Post Rover in 73.Was he you?
John Cannon


----------



## John locke

Joined Athel line as engineer cadet in '71. Sailed on many of the ships mentioned . First ship Athelcrown in Panama. Sailed on most of the Anco fleet. Including maiden voyage of Athel Monarch out of the St Lawrence in Canada. Seconded to Swire Pacific for 2 years in the 80s. 
Big hello to any out there who might have sailed with me through those years. 
John


----------



## Tigger2

annaredmond said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Anna Redmond, I am researching for a book about my dad Fred (Frederick William McKechnie) Redmond and what he was doing at the time I was born in February, 1982.
> 
> So far I know that he was working as a Marine Superintendent for Panocean Anco on a ship in dry-dock (possibly the Anco Stane) in Yokahama, Japan.
> 
> If you know anything about Dad or what ship was in dry-dock at that time please let me know, especially if you knew him or worked with him personally (or know someone who did).
> 
> Thanks, Anna


HI Anna,

Maybe a bit late, but certainly remember Fred - known as “Fred the Red” only sailed with him briefly but met him at other times including a long docking in Yokohama, Japan - which I think was the Charger if recall correctly.

Rgds Derek Walford


----------



## Tigger2

jasper said:


> I sailed with "Bluebell" a couple of times in the 80's, Rob.
> I'm sorry to hear that he passed away although by 1998 he would probably have been in his mid-seventies.
> By the time I sailed with him all of his sea going "escapades" were long behind him and I believe the "Bluebell" tag came from his participation in the Royal Navy and a chorus girl kind of show that he would have been part of during the 40's and 50's (although I'm guessing).
> A very likeable man that was always chatty and polite as well as humorous.
> Others within Pan-Ocean would have known him better than me and I will ask about to see what information I can get for you.
> Kind regards. John.





rob1925 said:


> Hello, I'm looking for any information about my uncle Robertson Baff, aka Bluebell, I believe! He died in 1998 and I never met him. He seems to have been a bit of a character though and in later life was a drag artiste. If anyone has any memories they would like to share I would be pleased to receive them. Many thanks.


Hi - sailed with Bluebell, my wife used to have afternoon tea with him on the deck outside our cabin. If recall correctly the nickname came from when he used to dress up in drag as one of the “Bluebell” dance troupe girls - he showed us a photo of himself in the full outfit.
Regards
Derek Walford


----------



## Mellong

Derek Walford, were you on the Sovereign 77/78 ? Ole man was Dennis Billing and Chief Graham Hargreaves ? I was RO paid off early 78 in Brazil and got home with a few days to spare for my wedding !


----------



## rob1925

Many thanks for sharing your memory! Through the kindness of some of Bluebell's contemporaries I now know so much more about him than I ever thought possible. I have even seen pictures of him so thank you for your time. It means a lot.


----------



## Tigger2

*Sovereign*



Mellong said:


> Derek Walford, were you on the Sovereign 77/78 ? Ole man was Dennis Billing and Chief Graham Hargreaves ? I was RO paid off early 78 in Brazil and got home with a few days to spare for my wedding !


Hi, no I was not there that trip - think a year or two later (will have to dig out my discharge book). Rgds Derek


----------



## Frank Longstaff

bert thompson said:


> Willie
> I served as R/O with Panocean from August 1977 till April 1987.
> Served on the following even with the name changes.
> Post Champion Pass of Brander Anco Charger Post Challenger Anco Champion Pass of Balmaha Chelsea Pioneer Anco Chaser Stolt Stane Stolt Templar Aquamaster Iver Chaser Iver Champion.
> Just realised that I started and finished with the Champion but had twelve discharges from the Balmaha my favourite ship of all time.
> Regards
> Bert


If you're the Bert Thompson I think you are, you used to live in South Shields and I sailed with you more than once. You had a trainee RO named Carol on at least one of the trips we sailed together.

Not being in possession of my Discharge Book, but being in possession of a bad memory nowadays, I cannot remember which ships other than the POST/ANCO CHAMPION. I did sail a few trips on the Pass of Balmaha too. Many of the ships you mention above I have sailed on too but not necessarily with you.

Anyway, I just thought I'd show my face.

Frank


----------



## Marc3

herbie said:


> Hi Denise, It was before I joined the company but there should be people who can help.Its a long time ago but I think it was gas in the bottom of the tank. Only just remember so sorry if I am mixed up!


A crew member opened the slop tank as they were tank cleaning after cargo of tallow. He slipped, broke his leg, others went down fast to try and get him up as he was in danger of drowning, having passed out below. They all passed out, including my father, Chief Officer Edmond Lyons (not John).
7 men died that day: Sean Nolan from Waterford, my father Edmond Lyons, Cork and Liverpool, plus 5 Malaysian crew, including the original man they went to save.
As Dad went down the men around the top saw rthe others passing out below and tried to grab Dad to pull him back. They all suffocated or drowned. 
Update: a person who served with Dad told me his brother was onboard as a Cadet at the time and the tallow balls (part of the tank cleaning process) broke apart, the freshly exposed surface essentially sucking the oxygen out of the tank. 
July 13th 1978. RIP.


----------



## Bob_Williams

John locke said:


> Joined Athel line as engineer cadet in '71. Sailed on many of the ships mentioned . First ship Athelcrown in Panama. Sailed on most of the Anco fleet. Including maiden voyage of Athel Monarch out of the St Lawrence in Canada. Seconded to Swire Pacific for 2 years in the 80s.
> Big hello to any out there who might have sailed with me through those years.
> John


Cheers John,

Thinking back to my first trip Engineer Cadet with you on the Athelmonarch. I joined in Hamburg (August?).
Some years(?) later, we almost met up (across an anchorage?), in the Far East, you were on a sistership. 

I left Panocean in July 1983, with Redundancy as they closed down. 

Bob


----------



## Bob_Williams

Athelmonarch in Augusta, Sicily Dec(?) 1977. Seen from the launch heading ashore to see Mt. Etna.









an active Mt Etna


----------



## Bob_Williams

Early 1983 Anco Empress in The Falklands. Carrying a full load of fresh water from Southampton. Not an easy time, we spent our days in the Sound at Port Stanley, but owing to a threat of frogman attack overnight we went out into the ocean in Dead Slow circles.
We organised a football team to go ashore to play a Royal Navy XI. The playing field was next to Governor’s House. Definitely a good day out was had by all, despite being thumped 5:0, semi-pros we thought. Note how the oposition turned up in a couple of helicopters
En route we had to cross the RFA St Tristram, which had been salvaged after being bombed with the St. Galahad in Bluff Cove RIP.


----------



## Bob_Williams

Marc3 said:


> A crew member opened the slop tank as they were tank cleaning after cargo of tallow. He slipped, broke his leg, others went down fast to try and get him up as he was in danger of drowning, having passed out below. They all passed out, including my father, Chief Officer Edmond Lyons (not John).
> 7 men died that day: Sean Nolan from Waterford, my father Edmond Lyons, Cork and Liverpool, plus 5 Malaysian crew, including the original man they went to save.
> As Dad went down the men around the top saw rthe others passing out below and tried to grab Dad to pull him back. They all suffocated or drowned.
> Update: a person who served with Dad told me his brother was onboard as a Cadet at the time and the tallow balls (part of the tank cleaning process) broke apart, the freshly exposed surface essentially sucking the oxygen out of the tank.
> July 13th 1978. RIP.


I was a Cadet at sea on the Stane when this happened. Reading your account took me back to that sad day. RIP.

A few years later I was again on the Stane in dry dock in Yokohama. Working in the engine room when the General Alarm went off for a fire in one of the cargo tanks. I grabbed a BA set, accompanied by another? and ran up to the tank top with smoke billowing out of it. Our Superintendent was there, and told us to stop.. 6 members of the dockyard fire team had rushed into the tank, protected by nothing more than a tiny mouth/nose mask. No-one up top marking them in etc. they all eventually emerged. An incident like that brought it home how professional we were, partly from lessons learnt. 
It transpired a dockyard crew were cutting out a cargo line with burning gear. Remnants of the previous cargo of Styrene was soaked into the corroded pipe, and had avoided the tank cleaning. No great flames, but a lot of acrid smoke.


----------



## Bob_Williams

going for a walk in the bottom of the dry dock certainly gives effect of scale 😊



























Des-res view from my Yokohama hotel room, whilst in dry dock


----------



## Dave marshall1

Willie Mac said:


> Would like to hear from any other ex-Panocean shipmates surfing on this site.
> 
> Willie Mac


----------



## Dave marshall1

Hi willie ,thought you you had sailed to pastures new . dave marshall p o pumps


----------



## BazB

Dave marshall1 said:


> Hi willie ,thought you you had sailed to pastures new . dave marshall p o pumps


Now there's a name from the past, Hi Dave hope you are well.


----------



## J Barker

BazB said:


> Hi To all on this thread.
> 
> Well joined Panocean in 1973 with my first trip on Post Chaser from the builders followed by many voyages between then and 1987.
> 
> Post Chaser December 73 to May 74
> Post Champion June 74 to November 74
> Post Endeavour February 75 to June 75
> Post Enterprise July 75 to December 75
> Post Challenger January 76 to June 76
> Post Challenger August 76 to January 77
> Post Challenger April 77 to October 77
> Post Enterprise December 77 to Feb 78
> Anco Endeavour May 78 to September 78
> Anco Stane November 78 to March 79
> Athelqueen April 79 to February 80 (2 trips back to back great ship & crew!)
> Anco Sovereign May 80 to October 80
> Anco Charger November 80 to April 81
> Anco Empress June 81 to November 81
> Chelsea Pioneer December 81
> Anco Empress March 82 to August 82
> Anco Stane January 83 to June 83
> Anco Endeavour September 83 to January 84
> Stolt Stane May 84 to October 84
> Aquamaster March 85 to July 85
> Berlin August 85
> Aquamaster November 85 to May 86
> Iver Champion August 86 to January 87
> 
> Left the Champion in drydock Singapore after they replaced us with foreign crew.
> Said 'We'll ring you as soon as we have something for you". 19 years later and I'm still waiting for the bl**dy phone to ring! Still.....you never know.
> 
> Barry.


I was on the Enterprise as a senior operator (AB) with you in 1975 Joined in Liverpool and paid off in Rotterdam according to my discharge book.
No idea where we went on the trip but it must have included the States and Far East. Was this the trip that had the burning barges coming down the Mississippi?
Got some photos of an onboard drag talent show by the crew.... well the ones inclined.


----------



## J Barker

BazB said:


> Hi To all on this thread.
> 
> Well joined Panocean in 1973 with my first trip on Post Chaser from the builders followed by many voyages between then and 1987.
> 
> Post Chaser December 73 to May 74
> Post Champion June 74 to November 74
> Post Endeavour February 75 to June 75
> Post Enterprise July 75 to December 75
> Post Challenger January 76 to June 76
> Post Challenger August 76 to January 77
> Post Challenger April 77 to October 77
> Post Enterprise December 77 to Feb 78
> Anco Endeavour May 78 to September 78
> Anco Stane November 78 to March 79
> Athelqueen April 79 to February 80 (2 trips back to back great ship & crew!)
> Anco Sovereign May 80 to October 80
> Anco Charger November 80 to April 81
> Anco Empress June 81 to November 81
> Chelsea Pioneer December 81
> Anco Empress March 82 to August 82
> Anco Stane January 83 to June 83
> Anco Endeavour September 83 to January 84
> Stolt Stane May 84 to October 84
> Aquamaster March 85 to July 85
> Berlin August 85
> Aquamaster November 85 to May 86
> Iver Champion August 86 to January 87
> 
> Left the Champion in drydock Singapore after they replaced us with foreign crew.
> Said 'We'll ring you as soon as we have something for you". 19 years later and I'm still waiting for the bl**dy phone to ring! Still.....you never know.
> 
> Barry.


----------



## BazB

J Barker said:


> I was on the Enterprise as a senior operator (AB) with you in 1975 Joined in Liverpool and paid off in Rotterdam according to my discharge book.
> No idea where we went on the trip but it must have included the States and Far East. Was this the trip that had the burning barges coming down the Mississippi?
> Got some photos of an onboard drag talent show by the crew.... well the ones inclined.


Hello John remember you and the 'Talent Show'. Seem to recall I got roped into that withh several other lads by the Ch. Engineers wife lol. I didn't win but guess my beard may have had something to do with that


----------



## BazB

BazB said:


> Hello John remember you and the 'Talent Show'. Seem to recall I got roped into that withh several other lads by the Ch. Engineers wife lol. I didn't win but guess my beard may have had something to do with that


List of ports:

*M.V. POST ENTERPRISE **12.07.1975 ~ 08.12.75*
​*EASTHAM, MERSEYSIDE*
*PURFLEET, ESSEX
BRUNSBUTTEL, GERMANY
HAMBURG, GERMANY*
*EUROPORT, ROTTERDAM, HOLLAND*
*TEESPORT, NR. MIDDLESBROUGH
NEW YORK, U.S.A.
SAVANNAH, GEORGIA, U.S.A.
HOUSTON, TEXAS, U.S.A.
TEXAS CITY, TEXAS, U.S.A.
LAKE CHARLES, LOUISIANA, U.S.A.
CHALMETTE, LOUISIANA, U.S.A.
GEISMAR, LOUISIANA, U.S.A.
PANAMA CANAL
SAN FRANCISCO, CALIFORNIA, U.S.A.
SAKAI, JAPAN
KOBE, JAPAN
CHIBA, JAPAN
YOKOHAMA, JAPAN
KAWASAKI, JAPAN
KEELUNG, TAIWAN
KAOHSIUNG, TAIWAN
PANAMA CANAL
TEXAS CITY, TEXAS, U.S.A.
HOUSTON, TEXAS, U.S.A.
ST. CROIX, U.S. VIRGIN ISLANDS*
*EUROPORT, ROTTERDAM, HOLLAND*


----------



## BazB

You, Mick and Sean on the naughty table after Taiwan 😂 
View attachment 690196


----------

